# Haemachromatosis



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

Is anyone full timing with this & can help with advice for ferritin blood tests and venesections in Europe at the moment spain? I don't want to go back to UK end of May


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, had a quick Google & came up with this http://efaph.eu/?page_id=42 .
Sorry if it's not what you need.
Roger
(Not a 'medical' doctor by the way)


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Go to your nearest tourist information, they were very helpful (in benecassim) when I needed blood tests.
Translated the request for me and wrote it down and gave me directions to a local clinic. 
The clinic used google translate on their computer to explain thing s too.
Hope this is of some help

Sue


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A lot of Chemist will have a lab attached to them that do all sorts of tests for the doctors. Most chemist on the Costa's will have some body who will speak some English.

Andy


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi did you check with your clinic before you left UK if they had any pt's who spent part of the year out of UK. When I was working in a path lab and dealing with warfarin pt's they used to have INR test and then phone in result for us to dose them.

The difference with your self you will need a clinic/hospital to do a venesection. 

When out in MH last year I flew home for hospital appointments and treatment. 

Sue


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

stu7771 said:


> Hi did you check with your clinic before you left UK if they had any pt's who spent part of the year out of UK. When I was working in a path lab and dealing with warfarin pt's they used to have INR test and then phone in result for us to dose them.
> 
> The difference with your self you will need a clinic/hospital to do a venesection.
> 
> ...


Thanks, have asked at La Marina and the clinic there will do the venesection next month when I'm due for a price of course but cheaper & easier than flying to uk


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Haemachromatosis? I haven't had that one. I must make a note. 8O


----------

